# First Cutting Board



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

Been out in the shop the last couple days working on finishing up some calls that I owe a couple guys on here... finally got a break from the heat and humidity. In between working on them, I decided to fulfill my wifes wishes and make her a new cutting board. I had attempted one a while back, but it was very small and way too thin. This one is roughly 12x12 and 1.25" thick. Drum sander certainly came in handy on this one, as the first glue up was too wide to run through the planer. Learned a lot, made some mistakes, and hope to make some more soon. Feedback certainly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks terrific! But why would you want to make more mistakes??? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 6, 2015)

very nice, with the choice of woods, almost has a 3D appearance 
what'd you use for a finish ??

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Looks terrific! But why would you want to make more mistakes??? Chuck



Ha.. Poor choice of wording I suppose. But you know what I mean. And thanks!



Jerry B said:


> very nice, with the choice of woods, almost has a 3D appearance
> what'd you use for a finish ??



Thanks! I kind of thought it had a 3d-ish appearance as well. Would love to make a real 3d board, but those look really complicated. This one tested my patience enough. 

I used mineral oil and plan to coat it with beeswax once the oil soaks in good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice Jonathan! As I understand it, you should never try to plane a glue-up like that, people say they have a good possibility of exploding. Never tried it myself, so I can't say for certain. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> Very nice Jonathan! As I understand it, you should never try to plane a glue-up like that, people say they have a good possibility of exploding. Never tried it myself, so I can't say for certain. Tony


I didn't plan to plane the end grain... Although I probably would have if I had a shelix head in my planer. I had intended to plane the first glue ups which were face grain


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I didn't plan to plane the end grain... Although I probably would have if I had a shelix head in my planer. I had intended to plane the first glue ups which were face grain



A shelix head could very well make a difference. I don't have one either. Just glad I have a drum sander! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jonathan, you did a bang up job on that. Your wife should really be proud of that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Jonathan, you did a bang up job on that. Your wife should really be proud of that one.


Thanks bud. It is far from perfect. A few spots weren't lined up just right. But I'm pleased with the outcome, learned some stuff, and best of all, my wife loves it. Can't get much better than that. But there's always room for improvement.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks great Jonathan! Nice pattern. I found that intentionally offsetting the lines of pattern were a great help. When segments are aligned any slight offset is noticable, not at all when you off set them. It also makes for greater structural integrity, since the seams, at least in one direction, are zig-zagged so to speak... similar to the concept of brick laying... I predict your gonna make a few more, since now all your friends and family are gonna want one. They make great wedding and house warming gifts BTW...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I predict your gonna make a few more


Madam Barry, you are correct. And I think this one is kind of like you mentioned. Went for the basket weave look.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2015)

Nicely done! BTW, I'm getting married, graduating, and moving into a new house soon...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks awesome Jonathan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice job. That thing looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 7, 2015)

don't ever run end grain though a planer lol I made an end grain board a few years ago and ran it through my planer, it exploded and damn near took the planer head off! puckered up my butt pretty good on that one.. awesome looking board by the way


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2015)

Nicely done Jonathan. There is a lot of precision and attention to detail in there.


----------



## cactusjack (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice. Is that some of that Stanton, KY hardwood you speak of? lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 14, 2015)

cactusjack said:


> Very nice. Is that some of that Stanton, KY hardwood you speak of? lol


The maple isn't, it was from a board i found in a store, but the cherry and walnut is


----------

